# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Why does this forum insult Bernie supporters?

## FDRLiberal

A significant minority of Bernie supporters would jump ship and vote for Rand in a Clinton vs. Rand general election, but its awfully hard to convince more to do so when the Paul people keep on calling the Bernie people stupid, sheep, etc.

----------


## Chieppa1

Because we pride ourselves are understanding basic math and economics.

----------


## thoughtomator

> A significant minority of Bernie supporters would jump ship and vote for Rand in a Clinton vs. Rand general election, but its awfully hard to convince more to do so when the Paul people keep on calling the Bernie people stupid, sheep, etc.


For starters, socialism has been a proven failure every time it's tried, and relies on a lot of government violence, so you can't expect libertarians to lend support to it.

Being a Sanders supporter says you know enough to understand the current system is hopelessly corrupt, but not enough to know that Sanders' solutions are wholly inadequate to the task of putting things back on the right track. So while there's some sympathy for fellow anti-establishment types, there's a lot more to being a free people than simply opposing the tyrants of the day.

If it's any consolation, you guys beat Hillary supporters any day of the week.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Never seen a "forum" DO anything...  A forum is not alive.  PEOPLE do things.  People make insults.  If you feel someone is insulting someone, call them out.  FORUMS don't insult... (or congratulate, or praise, or curse, or ...)

----------


## Todd

I wonder what Bernie supporters say about some of us?

----------


## Carlybee

> A significant minority of Bernie supporters would jump ship and vote for Rand in a Clinton vs. Rand general election, but its awfully hard to convince more to do so when the Paul people keep on calling the Bernie people stupid, sheep, etc.


Why would they do that? Rand and Bernie are polar opposites on fiscal policy.

----------


## FDRLiberal

Sorry, I meant to say 99% of the forum. What bothers me is that you guys go particularly out of your way to insult Bernie and his supporters. A quick glance through past threads shows more focus on Bernie than anyone else running, except maybe Trump and Cruz.

----------


## jonhowe

FDR, you're right. The Ron Paul anti-war college vote has gone to bernie, i think in part because like Ron he is 1. Old, 2. Consistent, and 3. Crazy hair.

But seriously, Ron/Rand/Bernie only have a very small area of overlap. They all see the same problems, but have VERY different solutions. The only place Bernie isn't 100% off is RE some foreign policy issues, and the fact that he's ever used the words "Federal Reserve" (though, his stance on it I am unsure of).


That being said, depending on how the next month or 2 goes for Rand, there is a good chance I will switch to a D so I can primary for Bernie over Hillary.

Rand is my 1st priority. Not-Hillary is #2.

----------


## jonhowe

> Sorry, I meant to say 99% of the forum. What bothers me is that you guys go particularly out of your way to insult Bernie and his supporters. A quick glance through past threads shows more focus on Bernie than anyone else running, except maybe Trump and Cruz.


Again, I see where you're coming from, but this is inaccurate. Trump/Bush/Clinton are far more reviled here. Partly because they're more likely to still be in the race in 6 months.

----------


## FDRLiberal

> Why would they do that? Rand and Bernie are polar opposites on fiscal policy.


Most of us can stomach his fiscal policy as we know he won't get anything done due to gridlock but he'd be way better than Clinton in foreign policy, where the president can actually make a difference.

----------


## erowe1

> A significant minority of Bernie supporters would jump ship and vote for Rand in a Clinton vs. Rand general election, but its awfully hard to convince more to do so when the Paul people keep on calling the Bernie people stupid, sheep, etc.


Can you point to examples of these insults?

I'd love to see Bernie supporters get behind Rand. But it doesn't seem as likely to me as you make it appear. It seems to me that they would be more inclined to support Trump since he is certainly the Republican candidate whose views most closely align with Bernie's.

----------


## bronc_fan23

> Most of us can stomach his fiscal policy as we know he won't get anything done due to gridlock but he'd be way better than Clinton in foreign policy, where the president can actually make a difference.


He's been so underwhelming when it has come to foreign policy. Besides Wall Street, that is the biggest spot where he can differentiate himself with Hillary. It's really not his area of expertise, though. Rand would be able to absolutely hammer her on FP.

----------


## Gage

Because if you went from supporting Ron Paul in 2012 to Bernie in 2016, it simply means you like being a contrarian?

----------


## thoughtomator

Sanders isn't even that good about Wall Street, he talks a good game but where the rubber met the road - Federal Reserve audit bill - he was on the wrong side of it.

If you're not taking on the Federal Reserve, any anti-Wall Street rhetoric is pure bull$#@!.

----------


## eleganz

The good thing about *most* actual liberty activists/supporters is that it doesn't matter what color the noise is, it only matters if the candidate is good on the general policies of limiting size of government/power vs growing the size of government power.

Every liberty supporter has their pet issues but you have to *at least* get it right on size and scope of government.

Bernie and Rand are complete opposites on this and many other issues.  Bernie wants a government so big it gives you can't do anything without government influence.  Rand wants government so small you can barely see it.

Bernie Sanders can't attract us even on a basic level, so even if Rand loses the nomination, you won't be seeing that many actual liberty supporters cross over.

PS someone please move this thread.  Even though it has some mentions of Rand in it, its mostly about how sensitive Bernie Sanders supporters are to criticism.  Bernie supporters thrive on the internet and should have a little thicker skin than this.

----------


## fcreature

Are you sure you don't have this backwards? As in Bernie supporters insulting Paul supporters? 

Have you ever been to Reddit? Try having one coherent discussion with a Bernie supporter or in a Bernie related thread there and watch what happens. These people are mindless and unable to objectively discuss anything.

Better yet, why shouldn't we insult/mock those who want to enslave us?

----------


## Chieppa1

Bernie is also not an anti-war candidate.

----------


## Batman

OP, I asked this same question amidst more Bernie jokes. Bernie took a louder anti-war message earlier on and the Prodigal Son has been forced to scooch to the right in a completely fox news dominated primary.

----------


## Matt Collins

Bernie Sanders is a Socialist, just like Hitler

----------


## statist slayer

I would vote for Hillary, Don Juan Trump, or even Lindsey Olin Graham over Colonel Sanders in the general.

----------


## georgiaboy

> A significant minority of Bernie supporters would jump ship and vote for Rand in a Clinton vs. Rand general election, but its awfully hard to convince more to do so when the Paul people keep on calling the Bernie people stupid, sheep, etc.


I agree with the general principle that it's easier to draw flies with honey than vinegar.

That said, if they are that thin-skinned so as to not look into Rand because of insults on a political internet forum in the far corner of the internet, then in fact they deserve both the monikers stupid and sheep.

We're all Paultards around here, as the moniker given us by our supposed conservative brethren.  And you'll find if you stick around for a while that we actually do tend to give credit where credit is due.

To wit, I think that Rand's offer to debate Bernie on the merits of socialism vs. capitalism shows that Rand has respect for Bernie and his supporters, and is willing to talk, as are we.  Spending some more time looking around and seeing the impassioned debates on just about every issue on the political spectrum here should be evidence enough.

Have we seen an acceptance by Bernie & his fans to engage?  Oh, that's right, stupid sheep don't engage, they just bleat.

----------


## klamath

> Sorry, I meant to say 99% of the forum. What bothers me is that you guys go particularly out of your way to insult Bernie and his supporters. A quick glance through past threads shows more focus on Bernie than anyone else running, except maybe Trump and Cruz.


 Obviously you are looking though the threads with a very strong bias to see anti Bernie posts. Bernie hardly make threads at all. Trump, Hillary, carson, cruz, Rubio Bush, Graham *ALL* take more heat than Bernie. Won't say this will continue if Bernie beats Hill though.

----------


## axiomata

Because either a) they are socialists, b) they don't that Sanders is a socialist or c) they don't know what socialism is and does.

----------


## erowe1

> I would vote for Hillary, Don Juan Trump, or even Lindsey Olin Graham over Colonel Sanders in the general.


Not me. I wouldn't vote for any of those. But if I had to rate them, I'd rate Sanders the least terrible of those 4. Trump would be the worst.

----------


## ds21089

While I can see why people are tricked into the appeal of Bernie Sanders, you need to understand he's not genuinely for the people. He wants to say that all rich companies are the cause of the corruption in the US, yet the banksters have way more control and are systemically bankrupting pretty much every single country. So let's say Bernie is "for the people". He would want to put an end to them doing so, right? So why did he do everything in his power to prevent an audit of the Federal Reserve which could've gotten us on that path of shining light on the darkness plaguing this planet? I will NEVER trust one word out of a man who is just another shill for the banksters. Bernie can spout "equality for all", but it's hot air. He doesn't truly mean it, or he wouldn't have done what he did. He shouts "income equality", but does he return a portion of the money he earns from being a congressman back into the treasury like Ron did and Rand does? He's in the race to steal the anti-war  / young vote from Rand. So yeah, that's why we're all upset at the mention of Bernie Sanders. The most important results that many Sanders supporters want to see, would happen in a more mathematically solvent way under a Paul presidency. Will it be free? No. Will it actually be afford for almost everyone? Yes. 

I do agree that we shouldn't be attacking people simply because they disagree with us, but think of it this way. If you were in a prison, wrongfully for something you didnt do and suddenly you had a chance to rightfully be free from it and all charges dropped, but then the other prisoners were about to destroy the one person who could set you free, would you simply go "hey mr. prisoner, sir. please dont do that". Honestly that's what this boils down to. You are a slave. I am a slave. We're all slaves right now and there's only one candidate up there at the moment that would change that. We may be aggressive in our defense of Rand, but it's for the sake of everyone in this country - hell, the world.






Now on the topic of being a liberal:

----------


## Suzanimal

> A significant minority of Bernie supporters would jump ship and vote for Rand in a Clinton vs. Rand general election, but its awfully hard to convince more to do so when the Paul people keep on calling the Bernie people stupid, sheep, etc.


I loathe Bernie and rather enjoy ridiculing him but I don't think I've ever called his supporters names and I wouldn't if one joined the discussion.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> A significant minority of Bernie supporters would jump ship and vote for Rand in a Clinton vs. Rand general election, but its awfully hard to convince more to do so when the Paul people keep on calling the Bernie people stupid, sheep, etc.


I've spent a fair amount of time on this forum mocking Bernie Sanders for being crazy and idiotic, which he is, but I can't recall bashing any of his supporters except for maybe a few cases where one of them instigated an argument, but that wasn't on this forum. I don't vote for socialists or cahoot with them, for similar reasons to why I don't associate with Neo-cons. Both ideologies are built upon suffering and death, and that doesn't suddenly becoming justifiable because you put the word "Democratic" in front of it.

----------


## NoHero

Bernie has championed every war under Democratic regimes like Kosovo and Libya. And has voted to fund every war that has come in front of him. He's not even anti-war or anti-Fed, and with his atrocious economic stances there is just zero to like about him for me. 

I don't hate him or his supporters though. Just think they are naive or misguided.

----------


## georgiaboy

Hey Roosevelt,

several have responded here to your straw man -- hello?

----------


## klamath

> Most of us can stomach his fiscal policy as we know he won't get anything done due to gridlock but he'd be way better than Clinton in foreign policy, where the president can actually make a difference.


 I used to believe that Bernie was a principled anti war socialist and respected those beliefs but not his domestic policies. Then I did some research on his stands and found he supported Clinton Kosovo war. Ok one misstate. Then he supported the Libyan war. Lost all the respect. he really is a partisan warhawk only supporting democratic president's wars. In my opinion the Libyan war was even more destabilizing than the Iraq war.

----------


## ds21089

> Bernie has championed every war under Democratic regimes like Kosovo and Libya. And has voted to fund every war that has come in front of him. He's not even anti-war or anti-Fed, and with his atrocious economic stances there is just zero to like about him for me. 
> 
> I don't hate him or his supporters though. Just think they are naive or *misguided*.


Indeed. Government indoctrination centers (public schools, colleges) will do that to many. I think if the department of education didn't exist, we wouldn't see as many Sander's supporters. They've turned people into whiny babies who can't think for themselves so they rely on mob psychology pushing ideas that are almost always good for the government, bad for the people - masked in a way to appear good for everyone. They dont take to time to dig deep on subjects and research what it means to truly resolve the problems because that isn't something they are taught to do... to think differently than the pack.

----------


## Suzanimal

Great list. I keep coming back to this thread just to look at it.




> While I can see why people are tricked into the appeal of Bernie Sanders, you need to understand he's not genuinely for the people. He wants to say that all rich companies are the cause of the corruption in the US, yet the banksters have way more control and are systemically bankrupting pretty much every single country. So let's say Bernie is "for the people". He would want to put an end to them doing so, right? So why did he do everything in his power to prevent an audit of the Federal Reserve which could've gotten us on that path of shining light on the darkness plaguing this planet? I will NEVER trust one word out of a man who is just another shill for the banksters. Bernie can spout "equality for all", but it's hot air. He doesn't truly mean it, or he wouldn't have done what he did. He shouts "income equality", but does he return a portion of the money he earns from being a congressman back into the treasury like Ron did and Rand does? He's in the race to steal the anti-war  / young vote from Rand. So yeah, that's why we're all upset at the mention of Bernie Sanders. The most important results that many Sanders supporters want to see, would happen in a more mathematically solvent way under a Paul presidency. Will it be free? No. Will it actually be afford for almost everyone? Yes. 
> 
> I do agree that we shouldn't be attacking people simply because they disagree with us, but think of it this way. If you were in a prison, wrongfully for something you didnt do and suddenly you had a chance to rightfully be free from it and all charges dropped, but then the other prisoners were about to destroy the one person who could set you free, would you simply go "hey mr. prisoner, sir. please dont do that". Honestly that's what this boils down to. You are a slave. I am a slave. We're all slaves right now and there's only one candidate up there at the moment that would change that. We may be aggressive in our defense of Rand, but it's for the sake of everyone in this country - hell, the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on the topic of being a liberal:

----------


## CPUd

> A significant minority of Bernie supporters would jump ship and vote for Rand in a Clinton vs. Rand general election, but its awfully hard to convince more to do so when the Paul people keep on calling the Bernie people stupid, sheep, etc.


Some people think everyone but themselves are sheep.  Rand supporters sometimes have even called each other sheep.  Not sure a person could go for very long on a political board and not get called a sheep.  It is like a badge of honor.

----------


## puppetmaster

Funny. A little while back I had to kick out a Bernie fan because he was freaking out that people did not like bernie....he was a raving lunatic all they way out the door.

----------


## jmdrake

> Why would they do that? Rand and Bernie are polar opposites on fiscal policy.


Because they don't like war?  I got lifelong democrats to cross over and vote for Ron Paul in 2008 and 2012.  Yeah they were all my family but so what?  That's 10 more voters that voted for Ron and I personally had more success doing that than I did making phone calls to "likely republican voters."  Imagine if everyone else who voted for Ron Paul in 2012 did the same.

----------


## Cleaner44

I think is a dick because he wants to protect Wall St and NOT audit the Fed.

----------


## brushfire

"Why does this forum insult Bernie supporters"

reminds me of another quote

"Why does a dog lick itself?"

----------


## VIDEODROME

> Because if you went from supporting Ron Paul in 2012 to Bernie in 2016, it simply means you like being a contrarian?



I think some people in the middle are Liberal-tarians.  In my case, I was Ralph Nader supporter before supporting Ron Paul.

I actually do find Bernie interesting and I'm glad he's on the Democrat ticket to offer real opposition to Hillary.  Otherwise, I guess I'm just interested in what might work.  Would Bernie take America in a direction like Scandanavia or Canada?  Does Bernie perhaps have a skewed view of what these countries governments and societies are really like?

----------


## pcosmar

> Bernie Sanders is a Socialist, just like Hitler


or Romney,,Obama, Clinton(s) McCain ,,Bush's all,, 

not all like Hitler,, but share similarities.

----------


## brushfire



----------


## Todd

> Hey Roosevelt,
> 
> several have responded here to your straw man -- hello?


Maybe he misinterprets the many threads I've seen where people refute and destroy Bernie's philosophy and thinks that's "insulting".  
I doubt very seriously if a Bernie supporter actually came here to debate he would be completely ridiculed, threatened or even banned.  Unless they were just trolling.  

Also, this forum is filled with many ideas, personalities.  Just because a few are more vocal in their disapproval of all things Bernie doesn't represent the whole.

----------


## Ronin Truth

This forum is none too fond of socialists and/or their running dog apologists.

----------


## VIDEODROME



----------


## Ronin Truth

http://tomwoods.com/d/bernie.pdf

----------


## sparebulb

> A significant minority of Bernie supporters would jump ship and vote for Rand in a Clinton vs. Rand general election, but its awfully hard to convince more to do so when the Paul people keep on calling the Bernie people stupid, sheep, etc.


Drive-by ad hominem attack.

It's intent is to weaken your resolve and modify your behavior as a Rand supporter.

It is not a meet and greet with throngs of would-be Bernie dissidents, waiting to defect.

It's a trick.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Drive-by ad hominem attack.
> 
> It's intent is to weaken your resolve and modify your behavior as a Rand supporter.
> 
> It is not a meet and greet with throngs of would-be Bernie dissidents, waiting to defect.
> 
> It's a trick.


Call em refugees and send em a plane ticket to come on over here.

----------


## sparebulb

> Call em refugees and send em a plane ticket to come on over here.


Communist jihadists who just love freedom to death.

----------


## TheTexan

> I wonder what Bernie supporters say about some of us?


Indeed.  If they want us to support Bernie, they should really be nicer to us.

----------


## fr33

He wants to ban modern rifles. Any politician that supports that deserves to be on the receiving end of an actual revolution (not a 'political revolution').

Besides that anyone who supports raising my taxes deserves to be ridiculed, tarred and feathered, and called all kinds of names. You are are an enemy of liberty if you support Bernie Sanders.

----------


## Danke

> 


Yuri I joined us during the Walk4Freedom in 2008.

----------


## brushfire

> Yuri I joined us during the Walk4Freedom in 2008.


One of my favorite people - guy cracks me up.  One day I'll have drive up to Kenosha and meet him in person.  Very few have the perspective he has, and the ability to articulate that perspective as well as he does.

----------


## oyarde

> A significant minority of Bernie supporters would jump ship and vote for Rand in a Clinton vs. Rand general election, but its awfully hard to convince more to do so when the Paul people keep on calling the Bernie people stupid, sheep, etc.


Why would a communist vote for Rand ?

----------


## CaptUSA

> Why would a communist vote for Rand ?


Don't make the mistake of believing that all Sanders' supporters are communists.  In fact, very few of them actually support his economic ideas; they support the_ idea_ of what they want to believe Sanders supports.  Ron Paul attracted a lot of people like that, too.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Is accepting the title of Socialist, or accepting Social Programs and safety nets, something that should be equated to Communism?  Is this like equating Canada or Scandinavia governments with the USSR?

----------


## osan

> A significant minority of Bernie supporters would jump ship and vote for Rand in a Clinton vs. Rand general election, but its awfully hard to convince more to do so when the Paul people keep on calling the Bernie people stupid, sheep, etc.


The FAIL is strong in this one.

Firstly: at the very least you have to be an ignoramus to support Sanders, whose understanding of economics and the way things work in general is lacking well past the boundary of the merely appalling.

Secondly: if Sanders supporters are such panty-wastes that they are so easily put off by the unflattering OPINIONS of others such that they allow those opinions to direct their behavior in the manner suggested in the OP, then I would say that those supporters have proven in neatly-QED fashion the pejoratives as true.

Thirdly: how is it that any nominally intelligent sixth-grader could not see this?

Fourthly: is this perhaps a joke?

----------


## osan

> For starters, socialism has been a proven failure every time it's tried, and relies on a lot of government violence, so you can't expect libertarians to lend support to it.
> 
> Being a Sanders supporter says you know enough to understand the current system is hopelessly corrupt, but not enough to know that Sanders' solutions are wholly inadequate to the task of putting things back on the right track. *So while there's some sympathy for fellow anti-establishment types, there's a lot more to being a free people than simply opposing the tyrants of the day*.
> 
> If it's any consolation, you guys beat Hillary supporters any day of the week.


That is downright poetic.

----------


## osan

> I wonder what Bernie supporters say about some of us?


I already know, and it is very ungracious, not to mention balling-ignorant.

----------


## osan

> I agree with the general principle that it's easier to draw flies with honey than vinegar.


Why do so many people seem to want to attract flies?  I try to repel them, unless I can burn them en-masse with a flamethrower, of course.

----------


## osan

> Obviously you are looking though the threads with a very strong bias to see anti Bernie posts. Bernie hardly make threads at all. Trump, Hillary, carson, cruz, Rubio Bush, Graham *ALL* take more heat than Bernie. Won't say this will continue if Bernie beats *Hill* though.


Benny Hill's running for POTUS?  Hold on now, he's a Brit AND he's dead.  Oh wait, DEMOCRAT party... it all makes sense now.

Never mind.

----------


## osan

> Because either a) they are socialists, b) they don't that Sanders is a socialist or c) they don't know what socialism is and does.


And the answer is... _C!_


Oh, and how's that smelling Canada thing going?  Does it smell like Ben Gay?  I always thought Canada would smell like Ben Gay.  Lots and lots of Ben Gay.

----------


## Iowa

"A woman enjoys intercourse with her man--as she fantasizes being raped by three men simultaneously."


Bernie Sanders
Vermont Freeman
February 1972

----------


## osan

> Is accepting the title of Socialist, or accepting Social Programs and safety nets, something that should be equated to Communism?  Is this like equating Canada or Scandinavia governments with the USSR?


Government VIOLENCE against anyone refusing to participate, as in paying the payola, most certainly equates them to the USSR and every other tyrant-prick that's ever put a boot on his people's necks. 

I will not speak too positively for anyone else, but will step out just a smidge and say that I don't think too many people here give the least damn if some people offer safety nets and so forth, so long at they are financed voluntarily.  It's the violence and threats thereof that put us off in this place because in the given context there is no place for such behavior in a free land.

Methinks you need to get your analysis and understanding sharpened up a mite.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Could it be because we neither like nor welcome Bernie supporters to this forum?

----------


## VIDEODROME

> Government VIOLENCE against anyone refusing to participate, as in paying the payola, most certainly equates them to the USSR and every other tyrant-prick that's ever put a boot on his people's necks. 
> 
> I will not speak too positively for anyone else, but will step out just a smidge and say that I don't think too many people here give the least damn if some people offer safety nets and so forth, so long at they are financed voluntarily.  It's the violence and threats thereof that put us off in this place because in the given context there is no place for such behavior in a free land.
> 
> Methinks you need to get your analysis and understanding sharpened up a mite.


Aiight.  I was just suggesting that life in Socialist Canada was maybe different than hardcore Communist China or USSR.  

http://www.businessdictionary.com/ar...cialism-d1412/





> More often than not, in media and in conversation the concepts of Communism and Socialism are used interchangeably to refer to the essentially the same economic/political philosophy. In reality these are two different philosophies that while having some similarities also have some very stark differences. Understanding the similarities and the differences can be useful in terms of appreciation the nuances of Communism vs. Socialism in discussions or publications.
> 
> Similarities
> Communism and Socialism both arose in the context of the Industrial Revolution and largely as a response to a time when business owners were becoming extremely wealthy by exploiting their workers. Through different processes both philosophies looked at the current situation as being unsustainable and eventually societal pressures would result in drastic changes.
> 
> Other key similarities include:
> Each is built on the premise that individual will contribute to society based on their own ability.
> Both advocate that institutions are centralized and either controlled by government or by collectives, this effectively removes private business as a producer of goods and services.
> Government (or some form of it) plays a large role in economic investment and planning, either in a centralized form or decentralized to local government bodies.
> ...

----------


## 69360

> A significant minority of Bernie supporters would jump ship and vote for Rand in a Clinton vs. Rand general election, but its awfully hard to convince more to do so when the Paul people keep on calling the Bernie people stupid, sheep, etc.


I don't insult them. I don't really have a problem with them. My kid likes Sanders. I think Sanders is honest and means well. I don't agree with him, but can respect him. He sees the same problems but his solutions won't work long term. Eventually you run out of other people's money. That said if the impossible happens and it was Trump and Sanders, I would go with Sanders.

----------


## oyarde

I think most Sanders supporters are in it for the economics and like a communist system .

----------


## TheTexan

> That said if the impossible happens and it was Trump and Sanders


Free stuff vs ban muslims.

It's hard to pick just one.

----------


## HVACTech

> Could it be because we neither like nor welcome Bernie supporters to this forum?


 I am not afraid of them.  why are you? 

could it possibly be the depth of your intellect?

----------


## HVACTech

> Government VIOLENCE against anyone refusing to participate, *as in paying the payola,* most certainly equates them to the USSR and every other tyrant-prick that's ever put a boot on his people's necks. 
> 
> I will not speak too positively for anyone else, but will step out just a smidge and say that I don't think too many people here give the least damn if some people offer safety nets and so forth, so long at they are financed voluntarily.  It's the violence and threats thereof that put us off in this place because in the given context there is no place for such behavior in a free land.
> 
> *Methinks you need to get your analysis and understanding sharpened up a mite.*


where did you get the idea that VIDEODROME supports the IRS?

----------


## pcosmar

* Why does this forum insult Bernie supporters?* 

Why do Bernie supporters insult ,,well everyone,, by supporting Bernie?

Not only is pushing that Fanatical Idiot insulting to the combined intelligence of this forum,, but it is insulting to the human race in general.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Originally Posted by 69360
> 
> 
> That said if the impossible happens and it was Trump and Sanders
> 
> 
> Free stuff vs ban muslims.
> 
> It's hard to pick just one.


Trump/Sanders 2016!!!

----------


## HVACTech

> Trump/Sanders 2016!!!




RPF's needs new comedians. 
(it is not like we have a dearth of them..)

----------


## Dr.3D

I can't even imagine what a trump sander would look like.

Something like a belt sander?

----------


## Unregistered

Bernie Sanders represents the free $#@! army.

----------


## HVACTech

> I can't even imagine what a trump sander would look like.
> 
> Something like a belt sander?


have you never been married?

----------


## Dr.3D

> have you never been married?


I was once.

Even used a floor sander a few times.

----------


## HVACTech

> Bernie Sanders represents the free $#@! army.


sir.
the VERY meaning of the word "$#@!" is past tense.
  therefore.
unless it was a "free-lunch".
it was NOT, by definition.  "free"  eh? 

anyone else afraid of Bernie supporters?  

AF. can define "$#@!" much better than I can....

----------


## Occam's Banana

> RPF's needs new comedians. 
> (it is not like we have a dearth of them..)

----------


## osan

> Aiight.  I was just suggesting that life in Socialist Canada was maybe different than hardcore Communist China or USSR.


The differences are mere window dressing.  In all such cases, as well as most others, at the end of the day you are chattel.  You are not free, but rather live the life of a slave.  The slavery may be ugly (USSR), FUGLY (China), or pretty.  The gilt cage is a cage nonetheless.

To be distracted from the core issues by the petty nuanced differences between one tyranny and another is to miss the boat completely.

----------


## 69360

> Free stuff vs ban muslims.
> 
> It's hard to pick just one.


Not a hard decision. Having my money stolen by Sanders is preferable to being killed in a war Trump started.

----------


## VIDEODROME

It's gotta be Bernie Vs. Trump.  The Hair vs. Hair election.

----------


## Suzanimal

Oh boy, now that would be an exciting race. 




> It's gotta be Bernie Vs. Trump.  The Hair vs. Hair election.

----------


## oyarde

> Not a hard decision. Having my money stolen by Sanders is preferable to being killed in a war Trump started.


Oh , Bernie will probably start wars too .

----------


## oyarde

This thread has it all ( except Liberty)  , Socialists , Communists , Canadians etc , hell , just throw in a little VD and maybe they can vaccinate for it .

----------


## HVACTech

> The differences are mere window dressing.  In all such cases, as well as most others, at the end of the day you are chattel.  You are not free, but rather live the life of a slave.  The slavery may be ugly (USSR), FUGLY (China), or pretty.  The gilt cage is a cage nonetheless.
> 
> To be distracted from the core issues by the petty nuanced differences between one tyranny and another is to miss the boat completely.


yeah.
 only "international Anarchy" will do.
 AF concurs. 

how do we get started? do you like Ronins idea?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> AF. can define "$#@!" much better than I can....


Umm, HVACTech?

----------


## Origanalist

> RPF's needs new comedians. 
> (it is not like we have a dearth of them..)





> have you never been married?


Indeed.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I am not afraid of them. why are you? 
> 
> could it possibly be the depth of your intellect?


You're the only one mentioning fear, that I see. Why is that?

Or is that, just yet one more boring repetitious measure of your woeful intellectual incapacity?

----------


## Guesty

Calling someone a Bernie supporter is already an insult.
Adding any additional derogatory description would make it an oxymoron.

----------

